# Nissan Middle East



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

I've never seen these before... someone spoke about the X-trail and I found it on the Middle East site

http://nissan-me.com/

But- I found this rather amusing-

Nissan Civilian 









Nissan Concept Crossbow- looks like the Honda Element to me
http://nissan-me.com/inside_nissan/consept_veh_crossbow.htm#


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

what r they thinking with that crossbow?

i also see they have the GTR


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

The middle east is a great armory for the maxima guys, where they can find variable intake manifolds. They definitely have some nice stuff there thats missing here.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks like some airlplane cockpit inspired styling there....shift_747. IMO, the Element looks better....that looks like its ready to go to war. And whats up with the roof?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

faithandfame said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, that's tyte. I need one for pimpin' my hoes.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

damn that crossbow looks evil! i like it. but the gtr? nah it sucks. it just doesnt follow the evolution that the gt-r has made over the years.


----------

